# Ipad 2 in India



## Tenida (Apr 22, 2011)

India to get ipad 2 in first week of may.Source


----------



## imported_ganesh (Apr 23, 2011)

Any idea about Xoom? If its getting late iPad will rule India..


----------



## dreatica (Apr 24, 2011)

wow, great news and the prices are affordable too. I feel pity for those guys who purchased iPad 2 for 40-50k or more. Thanks for sharing man.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 24, 2011)

Whoa! This came here fast.
Apple got this right. Now the price tag.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 24, 2011)

I think it will starts from 28k for 16gb with wifi version.


----------



## akshayt (Apr 24, 2011)

Ipad 2 has a confirmed launch date I guess around 28 29 April. Up to 44900 for 64gb 3g version.

Xoom has a launch date of 11 May I guess and will be priced around 35k for Wifi and 40k+ for 3G version.

Xoom will be more expensive than iPad 2.

Expect Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.2/8.9 to release later but be priced around the ipad 2 mark.

Asus transformer may be a bit cheaper without the keyboard dock!


----------



## xtremevicky (Apr 26, 2011)

Ipad 2 is in the stores at 62K.


----------



## azzu (Apr 28, 2011)

Here the News :


> It’s raining Apple news today. The Cupertino giant officially unveiled the White iPhone 4 earlier, and there are rumours of an upcoming iMac lineup refresh. Eclipsing that is a majorly relevant announcement for us Indians though – one that confirms that Apple will be launching the iPad 2 in India (and eleven other countries) on April 29.
> India's got iPad 2
> 
> India's got iPad 2!
> ...



source : Apple Brings the iPad 2 to India Starting at Rs. 29,500


----------



## godfather_ (Apr 28, 2011)

Check out this : Apple iPad 2 coming India this week

According to Apple(India) Newsletters, Apple’s iPad 2 will launch on Friday.

According to OnlyGizmos, an Indian blog, sources have confirmed that the Apple tablet will be available for purchase in stores such as Croma, Reliance iStore and Vijay Sales. This rumor is given more credence by the fact that Apple COO Tim Cook mentioned that the iPad 2 would be shipped to 13 more countries this week and India is widely expected to be one of them.

The blog further states that the iPad 2?s price is expected to mirror the launch price of the original iPad meaning that we will probably see price-tags that range from Rs. 27,900 for the 16GB Wi-Fi version right up to Rs. 44,900 for the 64GB 3G & Wi-Fi version.

For now, official pricing is still unknown, but as expected, Apple will probably launch the tablets at the original iPad prices, when it first arrived in India, starting at Rs. 27,900 for the base 16GB Wi-Fi only model.

Check out this : Apple iPad 2 coming India this week


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 28, 2011)

Tenida said:


> India to get ipad 2 in first week of may.Source




oh yeah, I got a mail from Apple regarding this


----------



## Tenida (Apr 28, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> oh yeah, I got a mail from Apple regarding this



I also got mail from Apple.Apple are releasing Ipad 2 tomorrow given in "The Telegraph".
Wi-Fi only

16 Gb- 29,500
32GB-34,500
64 GB-39,500

Wi-Fi + 3G

16 GB-36,900
32GB-41,900
64GB-46,900
*including VAT


----------



## bhautikjoshi (Apr 28, 2011)

Need a suggestion between Apple Ipad 2 Vs Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1

I have never used an Apple Product and have resisted the Iphone, Ipod touch mania all this long, all i want to experience now is the App store and the vast array of apps available for IOS.

While taking a look at Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1 videos it seems like a more all round device than the Ipad2, I am confused need some suggestions

I am not going to use the tablet device for video recording or photo taking so Samsung's upcoming tablet advantage on camera does not matter to me much.

My primary use would be casual web surfing, gaming on the move is what i like and watching movies while travelling etc.

Would it make sense to bring the Ipad 2 from US or buying from India through Ebay now would be appropriate as the official price has being announced at 29,500 for 16GB Wi-Fi version earlier it was selling for 32,500 on Ebay so prices would go down for sure.


----------



## dd_wingrider (Apr 28, 2011)

^^^^ No matter how much I like Android, in terms of tablet it still have a long way to go. Go for iPad 2 for a complete tablet experience. And by seeing your primary usage it makes perfect sense to buy it, the amazing apps will keep you busy. About buying, can get it from US if you want, but it would just save some 3k bucks(w.r.t 16GB Wifi), if you want to take all the trouble for saving those, its fine. Might be better to just walk to a store an buy it from there, since its here officially. But that's your choice.


----------



## akshayt (Apr 28, 2011)

I would any day buy a Tab 10.1 3G OR Transformer 3G over the Ipad because of Android


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 28, 2011)

Ok, since this hasnt been posted here-
iPad 2 will be officialy released on 29th April


----------



## Tenida (Apr 28, 2011)

Video review of Apple ipad 2 - See here


----------

